
Who is using coding assessment for technical interviews? - supratims
Anyone using a real code repository for assessing candidates&#x27; ability to code, run tests etc as part of a technical assessment ? I would like to know what kind of problems are you using. Any success ?
======
mtmail
We used to ask candidates to code the
[http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Fibonacci_sequence](http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Fibonacci_sequence)
in a module, plus tests for the first 10 numbers.

